
I Love Markdown - dudesgoods
https://dudesgoods.com/blog/2016/11/27.0/markdown.html
======
wtbob
Markdown is indeed pretty awesome, and beats the widely-available alternatives
(raw HTML? word processor files?), but I think that org-mode is even more
awesome.

Still, if everyone used Markdown, the world will be better.

~~~
dudesgoods
I didn't know org-mode, looks interesting even though it looks more technical.
I believe that markdown has gained popularity thanks to a nearly perfect
balance between simplicity and flexibility.

